# Eating protein bar past best before date



## dan_dream_boys (Mar 8, 2013)

I have got quite a few (at least 50) MyProtein protein bars which I stocked up on while they were on sale. I stopped training for a little while and recently started up again. I've just checked and unfortunately they've gone past their best before date which is Dec 2013. Would they still be ok to eat? Or is it best just to throw them out?


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

I've literally eaten bars over a year out of date and they're fine lol

As long as they're still sealed should be ok.


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Eat one, leave it a couple of days and if you're not chucking your ring up, you're good.


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

dan_dream_boys said:


> I have got quite a few (at least 50) MyProtein protein bars which I stocked up on while they were on sale. I stopped training for a little while and recently started up again. I've just checked and unfortunately they've gone past their best before date which is Dec 2013. Would they still be ok to eat? Or is it best just to throw them out?


Yes these should be fine  Scott


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I've bought out of date ones cheap before and they were fine.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Whats the worst that could happen LOLOL!¬


----------



## Robbie_G (Mar 10, 2014)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Whats the worst that could happen LOLOL!¬


Ring Sting lol.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

I heard Zyzz eat a bar past it's best before date and died.


----------



## The PT School (Apr 2, 2014)

We're surprised a company such as Discount Supplements are advising that out of date stock is fine to eat 

You should be fine though, and as advised previously try one and leave it a couple of days. If you feel fine then you'll be ok.

Thanks,

The PT School


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

The PT School said:


> We're surprised a company such as Discount Supplements are advising that out of date stock is fine to eat
> 
> You should be fine though, and as advised previously try one and leave it a couple of days. If you feel fine then you'll be ok.
> 
> ...


who are the PT School?


----------

